# لماذا (نصوم) الاربعاء و الجمعة !!!



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصوم الكنيسة الجامعة - منذ العصر الرسولي الأول - يومي الاربعاء و الجمعة , ما عدا أيام الخمسين , والاعياد السيدية الكبري وبالاخص عيدي الميلاد والغطاس ( لأن بقية الاعياد السيدية الكبري تأتي في أصوام , فلا تصام انقطاعياً ) .

والحكمة من صوم (( الاربعاء )) أنه تمت فيه المشورة علي ضرورة موت المسيح 
**( مت 26 : 1 , مر 14 : 1 ) .
ويوم (( الجمعة )) تم ذبح المسيح فصحنا , علي عود الصليب .
وكان الله قد أمر شعبه قديماً , بصوم يوم (( الكفارة )) (لا 16 : 29 ) . والمسيح بالطبع هو الذبيحة الحقيقية , الذي مات من أجل خطايا العالم كله ( عب 9 : 12 ) .






وقد ورد ذكر هذا الصوم , في كتاب "الراعي" لهرماس ( رؤ 5 : 6 ) .
وفي قوانين أبوليدس , وقوانين البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء ( القانون 15 ) . 
فقد ورد في كتاب" ريحانة النفوس" ( ص 54 ) قولهم : 

" كان ترتليانوس وأكليمنضس الاسكندري ( المتنوعات 7 : 12 ) وغيرهما - في الجيل الثاني - يتكلمون عن صوم هذين اليومين , وحيث كان المسيحيون يمتنعون فيهما عن جميع الاطعمة الي وقت العصر أو أقل "

كما طلب القديس أبيفانيوس , والعلامة ترتليانوس بوجوب حفظ النهار كله صوما ( حتي بعد التناول من السر الاقدس أيضاً ) . 
وبذلك أجمعت كل الكنائس الرسولية علي أنه تسليم رسولي , وتعمل به الطوائف الارثوذكسية كلها , ولا يصوم الكاثوليك يوم الاربعاء , ولكنهم يصومون الجمعة فقط .


وفيما يلي ما ذكره الاباء الرسل وكبار القديسين من وجوب صوم هذين اليومين : 

+ جاء في أوامر الرسل :
" نأمركم ان تصوموا كل يوم أربعاء وجمعة " ( الدسقولية , باب 8 )





+قوانين الكنيسة : 
" أي أسقف أو قس أو شماس .... الخ , لا يصوم صيام الفصح الاربعيني المقدس ( الصوم الكبير ) ويومي الاربعاء والجمعة , فليقطع وان كان علمانياً فليفرز " ( قانون 69 الرسل , والقانونان 51 , 52 , لمجمع اللاذقية ) .


+ جاء في اوامر الرسل : 
( أ) " لا تتعدوا صوم الرب - أي الاربعاء والجمعة - إن لم يكن عندكم عائق مرضي , ما عدا خمسين يوماً ( أيام الخمسين ) من الفصح الي العنصرة " . ( البابا اثناسيوس الرسولي )

(ب) " لا يجوز أن يحل الصوم ( يفطر ) يومي الاربعاء والجمعة من غير ضرورة لازمة " .( القديس جيروم )

(جـ) " لا تحتقروا الاصوام , ولا تهملوا صوم يومي الاربعاء والجمعة " . ( القديس أغناطيوس , رسالة / 5 ,والقديس أغسطينوس , رسالة / 6 ) .*
*+ منقول +*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا
للتفصيل والتوضيح
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كاندي شكرااااااا للمعلومات القيمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## happy angel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيرررر ياكاندى على المعلومات القيمه


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع يا كاندى فعلا  وشرحك جميل
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انك نبهتينى عشان كنت بفطر فيهم
يسوع يحميكى موضوع حلو قوى قوى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووى يا كاندى

ومهم 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل ياغاليه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## bobox101 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع فعلا
شكرا ليكى كتيييير لأنى فعلا كنت عاوز اعرف السبب


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرااااااااا​*
> *للتفصيل والتوضيح*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا بيشو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كاندي شكرااااااا للمعلومات القيمة​
> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى كتيرررر ياكاندى على المعلومات القيمه​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا كاندى فعلا وشرحك جميل​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> انك نبهتينى عشان كنت بفطر فيهم​
> 
> يسوع يحميكى موضوع حلو قوى قوى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووى يا كاندى​
> 
> ومهم ​
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي التوضيح الجميل ياغاليه*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bobox101 قال:


> مجهود رائع فعلا
> شكرا ليكى كتيييير لأنى فعلا كنت عاوز اعرف السبب


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً للتوضيح يا   كاندى   يسوع يعوضك *












​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *شكراً للتوضيح يا كاندى يسوع يعوضك *​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

